# How many Piranha-Fury members does it take



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

1 to change the light bulb and to post that the light bulb has been changed

14 to share similar experiences of changing light bulbs and how the light bulb could have been changed differently

7 to caution about the dangers of changing light bulbs

1 to move it to the Lighting section

2 to argue then move it to the Electricals section

7 to point out spelling/grammar errors in posts about changing light bulbs

5 to flame the spell checkers

3 to correct spelling/grammar flames

6 to argue over whether it's "lightbulb" or "light bulb" ... another 6 to condemn those 6 as stupid

2 industry professionals to inform the group that the proper term is "lamp"

15 know-it-alls who claim they were in the industry, and that "light bulb" is perfectly correct

19 to post that this forum is not about light bulbs and to please take this discussion to a lightbulb forum

11 to defend the posting to this forum saying that we all use light bulbs and therefore the posts are relevant to this forum

36 to debate which method of changing light bulbs is superior, where to buy the best light bulbs, what brand of light bulbs work best for this technique and what brands are faulty

7 to post URL's where one can see examples of different light bulbs

4 to post that the URL's were posted incorrectly and then post the corrected URL's

3 to post about links they found from the URL's that are relevant to this group which makes light bulbs relevant to this group

13 to link all posts to date, quote them in their entirety including all headers and signatures, and add "Me too"

5 to post to the group that they will no longer post because they cannot handle the light bulb controversy

4 to say "didn't we go through this already a short time ago?"

13 to say "do a search on light bulbs before posting questions about light bulbs"

1 to hijack the thread and ask how to change the horn

1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

1 member to post pictures of fat chicks for no reason whatsoever


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

That was great!


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

10 to tell you that the light bulb was alot better off before changeing it.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

14 to ask that you post a pic after changing the light bulb.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

1 to bring pointless political arguments into the light bulb thread
10 to start a political flame war afterwards


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

11 to suggest that we have t-shirts made!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

1 to state that you can't make a light bulb change, it has to want to change.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

1 to change the argument to: "What's the difference between a lightbulb and a pregnant woman?"


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Bush is way better than Clinton!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> Bush is way better than Clinton!


I agree

Bush is arguably the best running back that college football has seen in a couple of decades and a Heisman trophy winner. Clinton is way too old and probably fumbles way too much


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

1 to ask if changing a lightbulb is even natural.

10 to argue about the definition of natural.

1 to ask for an ID of a lightbulb.

2 to argue if it's flourecent or incandecent.

1 to ask if a certain lightbulb can cohabitate with another lightbulb in the room.

And finally 1 to lock the thread because of racial slurs toward the lightbulbs origins.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

HAHAHA this is funny


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

scrappydoo said:


> 1 to ask if changing a lightbulb is even natural.
> 
> 10 to argue about the definition of natural.
> 
> ...


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

1 to screw up the threads while turning the bulb in creating yet another wasted bulb.

5 to complain that the lightbulb is no way big enough for the room it is in.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

5000 to ask you what the most agressive lightbulb is?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

5 people to use the







emoticon only with no text.

5 people to use the







emoticon with no text.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

15 to change it and ask you how to post a pic of it.


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

rbp75 said:


> 5000 to ask you what the most agressive lightbulb is?


----------



## piranhaluva (Nov 6, 2005)

Funny!


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

10 to change 500 bulbs a month so everyone thinks they've been changeing lightbulbs for years.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

1 to complain that we shouldnt be shipping light bulbs to Iraq.

1 to post what Ann Coulter thinks about the lightbulb.

1 to complain that a picture of him changing the light bulb crashed his iPod, and how he hates Apple products.

3 to announce that the days of the good lightbulbs are gone, and that the new lightbulbs arent as appealing.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

and 1 to post *+1* for another 2 or 3 to do the same....


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

+1 to repost funny video relevant to topic..


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

1 to ask if they can put 30 lightbulbs in a 5 x 5 room for their entire life


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

and 1 member to post that screwing in lightbulbs is too graphic and violent for the picture/video section


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

1 to announce that they don't like light bulbs anymore and are leaving the site.

10 members to "bump for a good deal".

5 to suggest creating a separate forum for discussing light bulbs.

7 to ask how long the light bulb should be left on.

3 members who post, but don't own any light bulbs!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

3 to post that Canada makes better light bulbs than the US...


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

1 to randomly yell *LEEEEROY JENKINS*







This thread is hillarious!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

2 to complain that they cant believe they just wasted 3 minutes of their precious time reading that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> 1 member to post pictures of fat chicks for no reason whatsoever


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

8 To post that they would buy that lightbulb if it wasnt over 700 miles away


----------



## Woodro (Aug 31, 2005)

1 to post "this topic should be pined!!!!!"


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

7 to ask if the lightbulb will eat pinkeys


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

1 mebmer to git FRICKIN!! ham/ered and saey a buncsh of stupiid sheeite becuse hes drunk and cannt spell or put tugether a cohearent sentense.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ty said:


> 8 To post that they would buy that lightbulb if it wasnt over 700 miles away


Shipping?

Got pics?


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

This HAS to be pinned... Please. Don't make me beg


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

1 member to post that all the good lightbulb deals are in cali.

2 midwest members to post in agreement


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

1 to ask if lightbulbs are legal in thier state.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

3 to ask how bright to the bulb is.

1 to ask how long you have had the bulb

this is a funny thread


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> 8 To post that they would buy that lightbulb if it wasnt over 700 miles away


Shipping?

Got pics?
[/quote]








Classic!


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

10 to find out the lightbulb does not work they way they think it should and blame bush.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

1 to say how great President Bush for providing such great lighting.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> Bush is way better than Clinton!


I agree

Bush is arguably the best running back that college football has seen in a couple of decades and a Heisman trophy winner. Clinton is way too old and probably fumbles way too much








[/quote]







Agree 100%


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

5 to post that they have WAY BETTER lightbulbs than that


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

shouldnt it really have been lamp? and i really was in the buisness, i used to install ceiling lamps for a living so HA!


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

3 to post that their bulbs are fingerchasers


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

1 to post that his bulb has expired this morning

20 to post their sorrows

the same person posting the question of what kind to get to replace Mr. Phillips

25 to post their favorite b's


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

1 guy to post a story of his stupidity. Followed shortly by pics of his electrical burns.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

1 Admin to make a repost and add Piranha-fury into it :laugh:


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

seriously xenon u have to save this...this is gold man


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

1 member to keep this thread going until it gets pinned


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> 1 member to post pictures of fat chicks for no reason whatsoever











[/quote]

+1

And more fat chicks please!!


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

1 that don't get this thread. And that 1 is me








. I still don't get it. WTF????


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

1 to ask if he can combine his halogen lightbulb with his regular lightbulbs

20 to tell him it can't be done

12 to bitch about it when he does it anyway


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

1 to derail the thread

1 to start a flame war with the derailer

1 to get in the middle of the flame war

5 to bitch about the flame war and post









1 admin to actually lock the thread


----------



## FUBARSTAR (Jun 2, 2005)

1 to ask what states is this illegal in

4 to ask if it can be done in the UK

6 to ask how big the bulb is/was


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

wow bright bulb.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

1 to get warned by the admin for not using the search function, to which they reply with this pic:


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

haha you know its a "lamp"


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

~Silly~Spy said:


> haha you know its a "lamp"


I love lamp.


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

1 member to send it back to the top


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

One G23.40SW to show you the way to Amarillo.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

1 person to post nude pix trying to get banned.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2005)

I person to post pics which are coded so that when you try stealing them, they replace the pic with one of a girl sticking an orange into her ass and having it come out the orfice in the fonrt









JAC knows what Im talkin about


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

this is so funny

dannyboy17 that link for the song is also funny as hell


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

*LEEEEEEROY A-JENNNKINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

1 to post loads of pics of his lightbulb 'yawning'


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

syrus410 said:


> Bush is way better than Clinton!


no way Jose!


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

20 to screw 4 different lightbulbs in the same room and ask "will this work"


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

1 member to resurect this thread three days dead and try to pull of an excuse to put this thread back at the top by using Jesus a few days before his B-day.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

147 members who post "voted" for the Bulb of the Month!

3 members to post in a dead topic that has been resurected, but don't realize this and think its a new topic.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> 1 to say how great President Bush for providing such great lighting.


1 to say how much president bush is charging for the lighting, and how eveyhere else almost free,
4 to disagree and say there wouldnt be light without him,
2 to say only terrorists use lightbulbs,
3 people selling broken lightbulbs, or not even selling them at all just taking money


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

7 n00bs to ask wtf a light bulb is.
1 smart ass to ask where the red light is.
1 Dutch member to say that red lights are legal


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

1 member to post "Don't forget to vote for the lightbulb"


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

1 to say he has a 32" light bulb
5 to laugh at his stupidity becuase lightbulbs are only made up to 7" for house hold use.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2005)

1 to post pics of Beyonce's vag.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

goodnews said:


> 1 to say he has a 32" light bulb
> 5 to laugh at his stupidity becuase lightbulbs are only made up to 7" for house hold use.


Seven members to dispute that a 32" light tube is a light bulb.

One member to point out the definition of bulb.


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

That same F***ing member to send it back to the top


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

1 to post 50 times in each bulb thread to get their count up, and then when they get yelled at for doing it they say "Well it's not fair, people only give respect to people with a lot of posts"

50 people to post afterwards making fun of the first person and going +1

3 people to post new threads about bulbs 2 of which have polls containing different types of bulbs

15 people to complain in each poll for not including their favorite types of bulbs

1 person to start a new thread with the new brands

10 people to say "this thread is gay"

30 people to yell at the 10 for using discriminating slurs

1 person to try and stop the fighting by posting up random funny and sexy pics


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

funny









1 mod to ban a member

3 members deffending that banned member

and 4 less members on piranha-fury.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

rocker said:


> funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

1 Member to send this pizzost to the tizzop for shizzop my nizzop...word to your mother

why is it that only 10% of the people who have viewed this post have responded??????? Don't just lurk...get in the game people


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

1 member to make a thread about the band Aqua and admitting to actually like the band.

then all members of pfury laughing.

then that 1 member gets mad because pfury is immature.

then a few members posting of richard simmons pictures.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

1 member to post that Canadian bulbs are made by beavers and melt our igloos.

1 member (same) to get owned by Twitch.

1 member (again) to never be seen again on P-Fury.


----------

